# KUALA LUMPUR | Bandar Malaysia Landmark Tower | 600m+ | 1969ft+ | 150 fl | Pro



## davidwsk

Name: Bandar Malaysia Landmark Tower 
Height: 600m +
Floor: 150fl +
Developer: MOF + IW + CREC, China



















https://www.sinchew.com.my/content/content_2163484.html


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Kuala Lumpur is seriously insane with its proposals, and I think they have a better track record than some other countries when it comes to their projects. If this is built, KL will likely hold the world's second and third tallest buildings in the world - and the only city with 2 megatalls.


----------



## sepul

They basically propose to construct a mountain.


----------



## Kadzman

Yucks! Looks like Burj Khalifa plonked on a too high pedestal, or an awkwardly proportioned ESB, especially the second image. I really hope that's just a conceptual depiction..


----------



## sepul

davidwsk said:


> Name: Bandar Malaysia Landmark Tower
> Height: 600m +
> Floor: 150fl +
> Developer: MOF + IW + CREC, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sinchew.com.my/content/content_2163484.html



On second look, a fortified city.


----------



## QalzimCity

Well for me it looks like a giant castle. Screams Huge! The tip is a bit off but still much better than the then visioned Tokyo Sky City


----------



## ZZ-II

Pretty interesting project. I just highly doubt it will be realized.


----------



## AramsA

Pray that no hiccups in BM and this building will rise as plan!!


----------



## Bourgandy

Reminds me of Minas Tirith from The Lord of The Ring. I hope this is just an artist impression, it looks mamoth and somewhat bizarre.... Mountains of skyscrapers clumped together?


----------



## nazrey

>


I think I can see a waterfall...if it realized, it must be another talk of the world !
This is the site of the plot..


> Credit @The Farmer


----------



## al-numbers

Wait a second. That is literally Mont-Saint Michel!


----------



## sepul

It’s just a concept. It may not materialize as the model. Way too outrageous.
But pretty certain IW and CREC want to build something iconic there.


----------



## city of the future

Vision Tag?


----------



## Hudson11

A proposal is a proposal at the onset, no matter how outrageous. That being said, I doubt it will materialize as imagined, if at all. This thing looks like a modern Tower of Babel.


----------



## Excelsius

It looks like Minis Tirith


----------



## Fotografer

https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/putrajaya-iwhcrec-sign-deal-officially-revive-bandar-malaysia

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134595&page=41


----------



## The-Real-Link

Someone is clearly inspired by Minis Tirith! I mean, this being a *viable* build notwithstanding, it looks pretty epic. But as to whether it could be done, who knows?


----------



## 3tmk

Okay now this is one of those "I'll believe it when I see it" type of projects because I really doubt the finished structure would be anything close to what's been proposed.

It certainly would be unique for highrise architecture, if that whole "fortress" is supposed to be one structure, super wide


----------



## Urbanlover84

The design is so-so. Kinda wish they redesign it. As long as they make it modern and beautiful. Ridiculous spire length though


----------



## ssoott

Minas Tirith? This look more like a Disneyland to me :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

newest render lined up with google earth (Feb 2020):


----------



## davidwsk

Ekovest commits RM1.48bil investment to participate in Bandar Malaysia project


KUALA LUMPUR: Ekovest Bhd said today it will pay RM250mil as initial investment outlay to participate in the development of Bandar Malaysia through a joint venture with Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn Bhd (IWH).




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## davidwsk

Ekovest signs heads of agreement with IWH


PETALING JAYA: Ekovest Bhd has signed a heads of agreement with Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn Bhd (IWH), which entails Ekovest taking up a 40% stake in a special purpose vehicle (SPV) that will in turn control a 50% interest in the master developer of Bandar Malaysia.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## davidwsk

Site of Bandar Malaysia:


----------



## Sainton

al-numbers said:


> Wait a second. That is literally Mont-Saint Michel!


Exactly what I thought! Its a desecration and just plain stupid


----------



## azey

They never said it was inspired by Mont Saint Michel... maybe you’re just delusional... all i see is some glassy buildings on top of a hill with a tower in the centre....


----------



## Kadzman

azey said:


> They never said it was inspired by Mont Saint Michel... maybe you’re just delusional... all i see is some glassy buildings on top of a hill with a tower in the centre....


Not saying that that it was their inspiration but first thing I thought it was the Neuschwanstein(sp?) Castle in Bavaria, then decided maybe Mont St Michel Abbey looked more similar. I guess it's the form massing of terraced built-up hillsides and the spire. 🤔


----------



## Daysra

azey said:


> They never said it was inspired by Mont Saint Michel... maybe you’re just delusional... all i see is some glassy buildings on top of a hill with a tower in the centre....


They never said it, but it does look similar. Hujan never said they're inspired by The Strokes either, but you have to stick your finger in your ears to avoid hearing similarities.


----------



## al-numbers

azey said:


> They never said it was inspired by Mont Saint Michel... maybe you’re just delusional... all i see is some glassy buildings on top of a hill with a tower in the centre....


Honey, please tell me you have heard of the concept of Copying Without Asking (Or Saying).


----------



## azey

Then Burj Khalifa was heavily inspired by Petronas if thats how your logic works huntyyyy


----------



## A Chicagoan

Actually, Burj Khalifa was inspired by Lake Point Tower in Chicago. 

Lake Point Tower by Catalina Wiessel, on Flickr


----------



## trustevil

Even if it is inspired by something else it looks good to me so complimenting the design


----------



## davidwsk

Hanging garden design is not something new. Perhaps a better version of it.


----------



## sky_boy

KillerZavatar said:


> newest render lined up with google earth (Feb 2020):
> 
> View attachment 598558


Great project


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

This is not good news:





马来西亚与中国铁路18亿美元项目落空







www.voachinese.com


----------



## Focalor

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> This is not good news:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 马来西亚与中国铁路18亿美元项目落空
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voachinese.com


This project relies on the viability of the high speed rail line between Kuala Lumpur - Singapore.
The plan is to make Bandar Malaysia complement Singapore just like Shenzhen is to Hong Kong.
They got so many parties involved and put up great proposals.
Many Fortune 500 companies were interested.
They even built double decker highway and 2 subway stations at the site to signal how serious they are.
But a change in government made the rail project ground to a halt.
Which made the whole Bandar Malaysia much much less compelling.
Should the future government revive the rail project, I doubt the investors will be interested anymore.
Investors will be wary of the uncertainties of the government.
And to regain their trust will be very diffcult.
So, in short, I doubt this project is viable anymore.


----------



## davidwsk

The project is just on hiatus mode only. Once pandemic is over end of this year everything will be back on a full swing mode. The underlying train line has been put in place, just like KLCC east. And the 2 train stations here will be connected to KLCC East station. 

HSR line will be revived again when China intervened. And the CREC is still working closely with Finance ministry. In fact withdrawal of Ekovest’s participation doesn’t mean anything in the big picture. Government can always source for the new investment from UAE or perhaps a new local firm.


----------



## davidwsk

Hiatus for Bandar Malaysia project


Mammoth development likely to be revived at a later date




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## davidwsk

Tbh, I have no confident that IWCity / Ekovest can successfully pull off this massive project. Look at those previous projects done by them and they can't even complete ROL project as planned. Its good that they are back onto drawing board again. And I have no clue why this 30% was given to them initially. I would rather see this 30% share given to those developers who are better qualified like Ecoworld, PNB, PHB, SP Setia, EPF or even MRCB (at least they are building KL Sentral and PJ Sentral right).


----------



## davidwsk

Just some news update:









HSR line should be extended north to Bangkok, suggests Muhyiddin


KUALA LUMPUR: Former prime minister Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin has suggested that the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project be expanded north to Bangkok.




www.thestar.com.my







https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/nation/2021/10/07/govt-studying-viability-of-kl-bangkok-hsr-project/











Najib suggests HSR project be given to EPF and PNB


KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 28): Calling for the revival of the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project, former prime minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak suggested that the Employees Provident Fund and Permodalan Nasional Bhd be given the task of undertaking the project.He said the two...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## maharlikeño

This is one of a kind. I hope this project continues


----------



## davidwsk

https://themalaysianreserve.com/2022/03/01/ytl-to-benefit-from-possible-revival-of-the-hsr-and-mrt-3-projects/





https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/nation/2022/03/02/muhyiddin-finally-realising-benefits-of-hsr-says-najib/


----------



## davidwsk

*Integrated transportation development to be main focus of Bandar Malaysia, says Wee*
Bernama



> April 12, 2022 23:15 pm +8
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (April 12): A mixed model of transportation development for pedestrians and the safe movement of people, including the use of non-motorised vehicles such as bicycles, would be a key consideration in the development of Bandar Malaysia, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong.
> 
> ..
> “I stress here that the development of Bandar Malaysia must take into account efficient and safe micro-mobility and public transport options in order to reduce congestion and the carbon footprint in Kuala Lumpur,” he said in a statement on his official Facebook on Tuesday (April 12).
> 
> ..
> Wee said this matter was decided in a discussion session on the Bandar Malaysia master plan on Tuesday morning, which was also attended by Transport Ministry secretary-general (sec-gen) Datuk Isham Ishak; Treasury sec-gen, Datuk Seri Asri Hamidin @ Hamidon and TRX City chief executive officer Datuk Azmar Talib.











Integrated transportation development to be main focus of Bandar Malaysia, says Wee


KUALA LUMPUR (April 12): A mixed model of transportation development for pedestrians and the safe movement of people, including the use of non-motorised vehicles such as bicycles, would be a key consideration in the development of Bandar Malaysia, said Transport Minister Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## sepul

*Bandar Malaysia heads for revival*
thestar.com.my

*Malaysia invites UAE to participate in Bandar Malaysia development project*
malaymail.com

*previous agreement involving JV between Malaysian and Chinese companies lapsed during the pandemic.

*both the current government and the previous government (now main opposition) agreed that Bandar Malaysia was an important project with positive spillovers to the economy and needed to be pushed through.



> TRX City is a 100 per cent subsidiary of the Ministry of Finance.
> 
> On July 14, 2021, TRX City announced that the Restated and Amended Share Sale Agreement (RASSA) for the acquisition of 60 per cent shares in Bandar Malaysia Sdn Bhd by IWH CREC Sdn Bhd (ICSB) had lapsed.
> 
> The RASSA for the sale of 60 per cent shares of BMSB to IWH CREC Sdn Bhd (ICSB), the joint-venture between Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn Bhd and China Railway Engineering Corporation (M) Sdn Bhd, was executed on Dec 17, 2019.
> 
> The parties were unable to mutually agree to the terms of the extension of the Condition Precedent Period, resulting in the agreement being deemed null and void, TRX City had said in the statement.
> 
> However, TRX City said it remained committed to realise the Bandar Malaysia vision.


I’m optimistic, construction projects in Malaysia especially when government-linked are usually pursued even if they might take some time. Insya Allah.


----------

